# Transom Wedge



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Has anyone used these for better hole shot and getting the bow down? 
I am thinking about using them on my Shadowcast 18 instead of trim tabs.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

No but they will work tremendously. My last boat had a very negative degree transom built in. Hole shot was immediate regardless of load or balance. However, trim up quick so not to bow steer. Not a replacement for tabs. Tabs adjust ride. For hole shot the wedges will beat out tabs as tabs need the boat moving a certain speed to work. Motor tucked way under does not need speed to push bow down. The angle naturally pushes boat up and bow down.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks! I appreciate the input. I will give the, a shot.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

And if you don’t like them. Send them my way. I have an awesome holeshot solo. But would like a little better holeshot with 2 heavyweights on the boat. My other option is have someone cut jackplate and reweld it in a negative angle.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I fiberglassed 2 wedges to the sponsons on well boat. Jumps out of the water


----------

